
Ask HN: How do I find a job like this? - throwawaynewjob
I currently work for a large company as a senior engineer.  It&#x27;s a large .com, so many of the technical problems are somewhat interesting.  Optimizing queries etc.  However that work alone doesn&#x27;t really seem to fulfill me.  In my past, working for a startup, I had the opportunity to be closer to the business.  I was in a position that allowed me to see business problems (not just technical) and propose tecnical or non-technical solutions to it.  Thus far in my 10 year career, this has been the most enjoyable time i&#x27;ve spent working.  No other job has felt as &quot;fulfilling&quot; as this time.<p>I want that again, but I haven&#x27;t been able to find it.  It seems like as I&#x27;ve grown the only jobs recruiters seem to send me are jobs where i&#x27;m only allowed to analyze technical problems.  When I&#x27;ve explained to recuriters what I want, they never seem to get back in contact.<p>How do I find a job where I&#x27;m a &quot;problem solver&quot; and not a &quot;code monkey&quot;.
======
ramtatatam
My experience is that longer you work for big company more difficult it will
be to leave. I was in similar position for 7 years and then left, but
emotional attachment of my peers (resulting in both positive and negative
emotions towards me) was really a problem... My professor used to say - change
your job every 4 years, this works nicely for ease of your psyche :-)

------
liquidcool
Sounds like you want to be a consultant, or like you said, at a startup. It's
a tautology, but working for a big company makes you better at working for big
companies. And startups are biased against corporate/enterprise developers. If
you've been there a while, you may need to compromise on some level.

~~~
ramtatatam
My observation is very different - seen startups grown by ex-corporate people
who found a solution to problem their employer could not fix.

Also many startups are targetting industries led by corporations (like
manufacturing or buildings automation) where basically you must know ins and
outs of tech and market - and only corporate folks (or ex corporate folks)
have that since only corporations are serious players when it comes to this
kind of business.

------
Peroni
The answer to your question is right there in your post. Working for a
startup.

Large .com experience as a senior engineer makes you an exceptionally valuable
candidate for startups.

------
teainthedark
Start you own (on the side first).

